# Mixing Aquatic Soils



## JPT1974 (17 Jun 2016)

Hi All. 

Finally getting round to scaping my aquarium. I intend to use aquatic soil for substrate, capped with jbl sansibar sand 'grey'. I've sourced two very different types of soil:- westlands aquatic compost and Velda/moerings aquatic soil. The westlands seems to be more of a clay base loam where as the Velda/Moerings soil seems to be more peat/organic based compost. 

Can I use both? I thought of mixing them together to make a combined media, or would it be better to layer them one on top of the other? Or should I just stick to one or the other?

I've used the Velda soil in a little 85ltr aquarium at work with greet success, but it took a quite a while for the aquarium to cycle and mineralise!
Any ideas?
Cheers John


----------



## Finn (18 Jun 2016)

As the wise and insightful Ghostbusters once said, "Don't mix the substrates, Venkman"... 

Nah I think you'll be fine. Can't say I've used either in aquariums but I'd mix them to a uniform consistency as plants will just choose the easier/tastier layer to root through - possibly 75% Velda to 25% westlands as clay has a tendency to gum up all the useful micro pores in peat very quickly and then you lose it's benefits. Overall though I doubt your choice will affect performance of the tank much so I wouldn't stress - maybe make an experiment out of it!


----------



## JPT1974 (18 Jun 2016)

Cool. Cheers Finn. I think I'll try the mix. I'll take some photos and maybe submit some sort of journal latter on. Thank you for your input and the ghost busters reference, I know what I'll be watching this rainy afternoon. I ain't afraid of no ghost but hair algae's really creep me out !


----------



## Matt Havens (18 Jun 2016)

JPT1974 said:


> Cool. Cheers Finn. I think I'll try the mix. I'll take some photos and maybe submit some sort of journal latter on. Thank you for your input and the ghost busters reference, I know what I'll be watching this rainy afternoon. I ain't afraid of no ghost but hair algae's really creep me out !


Would love to know how you progress as I want to create a low tech planted setup with compost/soil myself  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JPT1974 (19 Jun 2016)

No worries Matt will do. I've used Aquatic pond soils before, all positive experiences. The only thing is mineralising them in situ can give rise to some initial algae issues. I used fluval ammonia remover in my canister filter initially with the thought that it might help reduce spikes and thus help deter the algae. I also add a bit now if I'm resetting or removing plants when the substrate might be desturbed. 

It also took 6+ weeks to cycle before I dared to introduce fish and some black Amano shrimp. Now been running a year with no real issues touch wood. Crypts and other heavy rot feeders seem to love it 

Good luck with your set up!!


----------



## Matt Havens (5 Jul 2016)

JPT1974 said:


> No worries Matt will do. I've used Aquatic pond soils before, all positive experiences. The only thing is mineralising them in situ can give rise to some initial algae issues. I used fluval ammonia remover in my canister filter initially with the thought that it might help reduce spikes and thus help deter the algae. I also add a bit now if I'm resetting or removing plants when the substrate might be desturbed.
> 
> It also took 6+ weeks to cycle before I dared to introduce fish and some black Amano shrimp. Now been running a year with no real issues touch wood. Crypts and other heavy rot feeders seem to love it
> 
> Good luck with your set up!!


Thanks for the reply! And good luck to you too.

So if I wish to 'restart' my tank that I already have set up, adding dirt or soil I would not be able to introduce the fish back for sometime thus creating a problem in my plan. Should I setup a tempory tank? What would others do? Or have done already?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (7 Sep 2016)

Matt Havens said:


> Thanks for the reply! And good luck to you too.
> 
> So if I wish to 'restart' my tank that I already have set up, adding dirt or soil I would not be able to introduce the fish back for sometime thus creating a problem in my plan. Should I setup a tempory tank? What would others do? Or have done already?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



If you have a mature filter that will be kept on this aquarium it shouldn't be that long before it copes with the amount of ammonia being produced  


Regards
Dean


----------

